# in accordance with my requirements



## seitt

Greetings,

A very useful phrase, this. For example, if you want several items of whatever kind and you find a shop selling them, rather than buy several, you may say to the owner of the shop, “I'll buy just one for now, but if it turns out to be in accordance with my requirements (i.e. exactly what I need) I'll come back and buy more.”

How can I say this, please?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## snoopymanatee

You can say:

"_Şimdilik sadece bunu alayım, *uyarsa* gelir aynısından alırım._"


----------



## spiraxo

seitt said:


> ...if it turns out to be in accordance with my requirements (i.e. exactly what I need)...


You can replace this sentence with one of the followings too.
_istediğim gibiyse
işime yararsa
işimi görürse

_


----------



## seitt

Much obliged - what about 'uygunsa'?


So, how about this for the actual sentence?
"Şimdilik sadece bir tanesini alayım, uygunsa gene gelir bir kaç tanesini alırım."


----------



## spiraxo

Uygun doesn't fit here. Uygun means _appropriate _or_ proper_.

If it is _proper/appropriate_, I'll come back and buy more.

How does that sound to you?


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, good to know this.

So how about this?
"Şimdilik sadece bir tanesini alayım, istediğim gibiyse gene gelir bir kaç tanesini alırım."


----------



## spiraxo

seitt said:


> "Şimdilik sadece bir tanesini alayım, _istediğim gibiyse_ gene gelir bir kaç tanesini alırım."


Depending on the item, you can use any of them. 
Some examples:
You need a small screw but you do not know/remember its size. You can say _uyarsa_ (= if it fits).
Sometimes the seller doesn't want to open the box. So you buy it without seeing the actual item. You can say _istediğim gibiyse. _
The seller offers you a generic item and you have doubts. You can say _işimi görürse_.


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, excellent.


----------



## Guner

If you are sure about the quality but not the quantity then you can say "....ihtiyacıma dönük olarak daha fazla almak için geri gelebilirim."
This somehow implies that you have found the right thing but not sure how much/many you need. 
Say it's a bucket of paint you are buying but you are not committing to buy 5 buckets of the same colour yet.


----------



## seitt

Thank you - what is the best translation of 'dönük' here, please?


----------



## Guner

seitt said:


> Thank you - what is the best translation of 'dönük' here, please?


In this usage it means simply "in accordance with". But you can also say "ihtiyacıma *yönelik/uygun *olarak".


----------



## seitt

Much obliged.


----------

